# Moderadores do Fórum Português



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Thread para debater os assuntos relativos aos Moderadores do Fórum Português


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

e dificil escolher um deles, todos tem aptidões :duuno: acho k podias incluir mais nomes ai não?


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

Português!!


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Entao e vai mesmo, por enquanto, ser só 1?


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Depois isso vê-se .... o Marco é que sabe... de qualquer forma algum há-de ficar em segundo lugar.

Não vou incluir mais ninguém... estes foram os mais ditos...


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

deviamos poder votar em mais que um...assim é claro que vou votar em mim!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

vais ser assim??


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

acho que é natural...o cavaco também não votou no soares de certeza! devias poder votar em dois!


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Bom, entao fica assim...
O mais votado fica o mod, e depois se for caso para arranjar mais 1 mod, logo se faz uma 2ª volta entre os outros...
...mas convinha discutir isso com o MB, quando ele voltar a parar por cá + tempo, se devemos ou nao arranjar um 2º novo mod...


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Mas Barra, é possivel tu poderes mudar agora a poll? (p.ex por multiple choices?)


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

não creio...^^


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Agora só o moderador.


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Entao fica assim, escolhe-se 1 e depois logo se discute a viabilidade de se eleger um 2ª mod...


----------



## EricoWilliams (Sep 25, 2005)

Se eu pudesse votar aqui, eu votaria no JohnnyMass, mas isso é uma questão que só cabe aos portugueses!


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

É claro que podes votar! Os forum portugues não é só para portugueses, mas também para todos os não-portugueses que nos queiram visitar! E também esses devem votar nesta poll!kay:


----------



## EricoWilliams (Sep 25, 2005)

^^ Já que deixou, eu votei no Johnny, pois ele está sempre no fórum brasileiro, aqui no fórum portugues eu comento pouco, mas estou sempre vendo os threads!


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

não estou sempre lá! já estive mais..eram outros tempos!


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

Reflex said:


> É claro que podes votar! Os forum portugues não é só para portugueses, mas também para todos os não-portugueses que nos queiram visitar! E também esses devem votar nesta poll!kay:


Não concordo muito com isss foruns são para todos os que quiserem visitar,mas a votação deve ser só para nós,porque afinal o que está em causa é um moderador para o nosso forum,e os que não participam daqui não sabem muito bem as caracteristicas dos candidatos e acaba por ser uma votação parcial


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

não vês que o rapaz disse que está sempre aqui a ver os threads? ele conhece-nos!


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

Com a palma da mão... :|


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Phobos said:


> Não concordo muito com isss foruns são para todos os que quiserem visitar,mas a votação deve ser só para nós,porque afinal o que está em causa é um moderador para o nosso forum,e os que não participam daqui não sabem muito bem as caracteristicas dos candidatos e acaba por ser uma votação parcial


Mas existem casos de forumers nao portugueses que costumam por cá parar muito e têm conhecimento do que aqui se passa. Seria altamente injusto que forumers como o bitxofo ou o thiago (só para nomear 2) não possam votar por não serem portugueses...
Mas sim, também nao concordo que venha aqui 1 forumer pela 1ª vez, veja a poll e vote...


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

Reflex said:


> Mas existem casos de forumers nao portugueses que costumam por cá parar muito e têm conhecimento do que aqui se passa. Seria altamente injusto que forumers como o bitxofo ou o thiago (só para nomear 2) não possam votar por não serem portugueses...
> Mas sim, também nao concordo que venha aqui 1 forumer pela 1ª vez, veja a poll e vote...


No caso do bitxofo ou do Thiago eu corcordo que eles possam votar,mas o que acabou de votar nunca participou daqui e lembrou-se agora de votar...não acho que isso seja correcto.


----------



## Portugues (Jan 7, 2006)

Já usufruí do meu direito


----------



## Filipe_Golias (Aug 22, 2005)

Como não me autonomeei, nunca tive intenções de ganhar. O meu voto é conhecido


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

heyyyy que filmes que voces fazem :lol: 

phobos isto eh so um forum onde falam umas 20, 30 pessoas :lol:


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Filipe_Golias said:


> Como não me autonomeei, nunca tive intenções de ganhar. O meu voto é conhecido


Os teus dedos não mentem!!!:yes::yes::yes:








:lol::lol::hug:


----------



## Filipe_Golias (Aug 22, 2005)

:rant: Vocês ainda não perceberam? Foi a intensidade do "JÁ!" que assustou os meus anelares e mindinhos :lol:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Tu quando bebes café pela xícara também levantas os mindinhos :hilarious


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

:lol: ehehehehehe


----------



## Filipe_Golias (Aug 22, 2005)

Barragon said:


> Tu quando bebes café pela xícara também levantas os mindinhos :hilarious


Não bebo café normalmente, e quando bebo não é por chicara ou o caraças mais velho... é por copo de plástico :tongue:


----------



## Nephasto (Feb 6, 2004)

É suposto haver uma segunda volta?!

Eu acho que devia haver 2ª volta, para não haver dispersão dos votos.

Quanto a mim, votei no Johnny.... é um dos foruners mais activos daqui e cria uns threads porreiros.
E é um tipo porreiro.  

Claro que ninguém me convence de que não esteve envolvido nuns negócios envolvendo transporte de escravos de moçambique para o brasil no século XVI.... mas tudo bem... :|


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Filipe_Golias said:


> Não bebo café normalmente, e quando bebo não é por chicara ou o caraças mais velho... é por copo de plástico :tongue:


Quando digo xícara é a chávena com o pires por baixo....


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Já todos têm + de 5% dos votos, ou seja vao receber €€€ do SSC para suportar os custos de campanha!!!:grouphug:


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

fecharam as Urnas! o Reflex é o novo moderador, brevemente ser-lhe-ão dados poderes!


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

*Novo moderador para o forum português...?*

Vamos lá então ao que interessa...
Debatamos o tema, se a maioria decidir por mais 1 mod, para a semana proponho-o ao Jan e depois ve-se.
Se alguém se quiser candidatar ao lugar também me parece o thread indicado!


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Vou lançar uma candidatura:








































Portugues!!!!!


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

A ideia é fazer candidaturas em nome proprio! Senao ainda te candidatam a ti, ganhas e depois vais ver o que é bom!!:lol:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

opah, eu hoje não tou com cabeça pa discutir isto...


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Não é preciso ser hoje... até porque depois de Portugal e tendo amanhã 1 exame também não o vou fazer agora. De qualquer modo o thread fica já aberto, até porque em principio sou capaz de nao estar cá no fds...


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

axo k nao deve haver moderador nenhum.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

todos se podem candidatar, até o Portugues 

podes fazer um poll com os nomes dos foristas k se querem candidatar Reflex :dunno:


----------



## serial_man (Aug 21, 2005)

Também me candidato.


----------



## Daniel C. (Jul 1, 2004)

Se votarem em mim tenho um monte de amigas boazonas que vos posso apresentar....


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Daniel, até agora essa foi mesmo a melhor proposta!!!:naughty:

@Arpels: o prazo das candidaturas acaba 3ª Feira às 21h. Depois disso vou propor ao Jan mais 1 moderador para o forum português. Se a proposta for aceite, imediatamente a seguir farei a poll para escolher o mod de entre os candidatos!

Até agora temos como candidatos:
JohnnyMass
serial_man
Daniel C.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

esta bem :yes: o pessoal assim tem o fim de semana pa reflectir


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

JohnnyMass said:


> de facto isso não te cabe a ti decidir. conhece-lo de algum lado para dizer isso?
> 
> achas piada? isso só pode dever-se ao facto de não perceberes de facto qual é o papel de um moderador, não é de facto interessante, é trabalhoso, chato, um cargo de responsabilidade, não é de facto para qualquer um.
> 
> se me estou a candidatar não é para ter o meu nome em itálico não penses isso, mas sim porque penso que por vezes é preciso meter ordem na casa e, até à data, não há ninguém com tomates suficientes para o fazer.


nao eh de grande responsabilidade nada :lol: nao inventes... isto eh um forum.. e o maximo k um moderador pode fazer eh poder banir... etc... ser calmo.. etc. coisa k por vezes nao es. mas nem tinha falado contigo.. mas sim com o serial man.... ninguem de indole trocista pode ser moderador. kt a ti... se fosses moderador... e nao gostasses de alguem.. e discutisses com alguem.. como ja aconteceu com alguns membros daki.. o k farias? darias um brig? ou fazias o papel de um moderador e evitavas continuar com a discussao? a calma eh uma coisa importante para se ser moderador...


----------



## fred_mendonca (Nov 11, 2005)

eu acho que um moderador deve ser uma pessoa com bom senso para tentar apaziguar os conflitos existentes. A meu ver banir um forumer é uma situação extrema e que deve envolver o consenso de todos os moderadores. Além disso, o moderador não deve ser visto como o mau da fita mas como outro qualquer forumer que está disposto a ajudar os seus colegas e que não abusa dos poderes que lhe foram atribuídos.


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> nao eh de grande responsabilidade nada :lol: nao inventes... isto eh um forum.. e o maximo k um moderador pode fazer eh poder banir... etc... ser calmo.. etc. coisa k por vezes nao es. mas nem tinha falado contigo.. mas sim com o serial man.... ninguem de indole trocista pode ser moderador. kt a ti... se fosses moderador... e nao gostasses de alguem.. e discutisses com alguem.. como ja aconteceu com alguns membros daki.. o k farias? darias um brig? ou fazias o papel de um moderador e evitavas continuar com a discussao? a calma eh uma coisa importante para se ser moderador...


bem sei que a razão pela qual não queres que haja mais moderadores é essa, que haja a possibilidade de eu ser eleito. tens medo que eu te bana é?:lol:

deves tar a pensar que vou começar a banir toda a gente que me chatear ou coisa parecida não? :lol: como já te disse, tens uma visão algo fechada do que é ser moderador, mas podemos sempre conversar e eu dou-te umas luzes, já que sei que quando queres até ouves o que tenho para dizer sem pedir mil explicações porquê.

e aliás, escusas agora de tar a dar uma de tablóide inglês, se eu alguma vez me exaltei aqui foi porque me atacaram directamente e levaram a paciência ao limite, quantos é que não fizeram já isso? Se calhar TODOS, menos o Reflex que é mesmo uma paz de alma!:lol:

Desculpa lá, mas considero-me uma das pessoas que já mais lutou pelo bom funcionamento e contra injustiças deste fórum e não o contrário.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Eu candidato-me


----------



## fred_mendonca (Nov 11, 2005)

o poder está a subir à cabeça de todos. :lol:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

:crazy2:


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

Daniel C. said:


> Se votarem em mim tenho um monte de amigas boazonas que vos posso apresentar....


EU VOTO EM TI!!!


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

isto era suposto ser um thread sério...













Daniel C.: e amigos não há?:hilarious


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Se houver até te esqueces da tua candidatura, do espirito de missão, do forum e votas logo nele!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## Obidos (Dec 23, 2005)

Eu voto ao JM se tenho o direito a votar... (nao sei quem pode..., isso é outro problema, quem pode votar e quem nao...). Acho que ficaria bem ter um moderador em Lisboa e outro no Porto :yes:


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

^^ lol! lá vem a guerra norte-sul...


pois, agora q tá decidido que deve haver um novo moderador e tá +- definido quem quer ser, pq não uma poll para o eleger?


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

@Obidos: o forum português não é só para portugueses! Temos muitos amigos espalhados pelo mundo e tu és 1 deles! Portanto julgo que não há qualquer problema em votares!
@Daniel322: eu não quero fazer a poll antes de saber se a eleição de um novo mod é ou não autorizada pelo staff...é quase como organizarmos uma festa, comprarmos as bebidas, "convidarmos" 1as meninas e no final o dono da casa nao nos autorizar a festa...


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

humm.. afinal sempre há meninas.. 

agora a sério: ok.. entendido


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

daniel322 said:


> ^^ lol! lá vem a guerra norte-sul...
> 
> 
> pois, agora q tá decidido que deve haver um novo moderador e tá +- definido quem quer ser, pq não uma poll para o eleger?


tas frito, tas no centro e vais ser esmagado :uh::runaway:


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

sou neutro 

fico a ver-vos discutir e guerrear... :lol:


----------



## Valia (Feb 19, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Reflex said:


> Não o faças John, aquilo soa-me a macumba!!:lol:
> (sim, porque para o chá de certeza que não é!!)


as minhas barbas não são para qualquer um!:lol:


----------



## Valia (Feb 19, 2005)

defiende bem a tuas barbas jikas, eles vao a fazer-te vodu :lol:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

vou deixar de deitar fora as aparas!:lol: vou passar a queimá-las não vá o daniel mexer no caixote do lixo!:hilarious


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

O melhor que tens a fazer e' deixa-las crescer.. assim corta-se logo o mal pela raiz!


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

e não as cortar nunca?:lol: isso tb não, tudo o que é demais enjoa!


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Ficavas assim:








Mui bonito!


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

gostas é?:lol:


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

Fern said:


> Ficavas assim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

JohnnyMass said:


> gostas é?:lol:


Lindo.. anda la deixa a barba crescer.. e nao te esquecas do chapeu!


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Fern said:


> Lindo.. anda la deixa a barba crescer.. e nao te esquecas do chapeu!


e que mais queres que faça? vê lá olha que por ti faço tudo!:hilarious


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

Fern said:


> Lindo.. anda la deixa a barba crescer.. e nao te esquecas do chapeu!











:rofl:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

:hilarious:hilarious*AI QUE ME ÓRINO TODO!!!*:hilarious:hilarious


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

:lol: o que vale eh que tudo serve pra uma boa conversa animada neste forum! :lol:


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Era mais assim Dani:


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Fern said:


> Era mais assim Dani:


ahhh....já percebi, queres é "prendinhas"!:lol: que queres que te dê?:lol:


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Um Aston Martin (pensavas que era um beijinho nao!? :nono: :lol: )


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

eu não pensei nada, tu é que o disseste!:lol:
não te posso dar um AM mas posso levar-te a "grandes velocidades"!:lol:


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Eu sou candidato a banidor!


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

E candidato a banido, há alguém?


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Podia haver uma tarefa pa cada um :lol:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

bom, de todos nós eu sou o que já estive mais perto!:lol:


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Reflex said:


> E candidato a banido, há alguém?


Ha o portugues ele disse-me no outro dia!


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Ah sim? Nao me digas que quando foste a HK desce 1 saltinho à Invicta cidade de Macau!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

HK = Hacienda Klub? :lol:


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Isso é o que, o nome de algum discoteca em Matosinhos ou na Maia??:lol:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

deve ser em Mexico City mas é!:lol:


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Mas Mexico City não fica ao pé de Macau, nem sequer é parecido.
P.ex: MAiA é quase igual a MAcAu. Só mudam 2 letrinhas!!:lol:


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Reflex said:


> Ah sim? Nao me digas que quando foste a HK desce 1 saltinho à Invicta cidade de Macau!


Nao, ele mandou-me uma PM a dizer que era o Dani do Porto e que o objectivo dele era ver qt tempo demorava ate ser banido!


----------



## portuguesa1 (Jul 8, 2006)

Eu candidato-me!!!!


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

epah, jogos de letras a esta hora é que não!:lol:


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Fern said:


> Nao, ele mandou-me uma PM a dizer que era o Dani do Porto e que o objectivo dele era ver qt tempo demorava ate ser banido!


Tem graça, a mim também!!:hilarious


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

portuguesa1 said:


> Eu candidato-me!!!!


Olá Portuguesa!!:naughty:
Quais é que sao os trunfos eleitorais?


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Reflex said:


> P.ex: MAiA é quase igual a MAcAu. Só mudam 2 letrinhas!!:lol:


:fiddle: 
"Com duas letrinha apenas, se escreve a palavra ..
Mas sao preciso seis para escrever Marilu" :fiddle:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Reflex said:


> Olá Portuguesa!!:naughty:
> Quais é que sao os trunfos eleitorais?


não me digas que vais cair nesta?:lol:


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Reflex said:


> Olá Portuguesa!!:naughty:
> Quais é que sao os trunfos eleitorais?


Um granda prateleira.... para arrumar os threads!


----------



## portuguesa1 (Jul 8, 2006)

Reflex said:


> Olá Portuguesa!!:naughty:
> Quais é que sao os trunfos eleitorais?


tenho mtas amigas jeitosas


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

Reflex said:


> Tem graça, a mim também!!:hilarious


a mim não..


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

conheces bem macau?:lol:


----------



## portuguesa1 (Jul 8, 2006)

JohnnyMass said:


> não me digas que vais cair nesta?:lol:


:rant:


----------



## portuguesa1 (Jul 8, 2006)

JohnnyMass said:


> conheces bem macau?:lol:


sim.. gosto mt de apostar no casino do tio stanley :lol:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

ainda por cá meu caro? pensava que já tinhas ido desta pa melhor!:lol:


----------



## portuguesa1 (Jul 8, 2006)

tas a falar p mim? deves tar a fazer confusão com alguem..


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Fern said:


> Um granda prateleira.... para arrumar os threads!


Um subforum, queres tu dizer!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

não, tou a falar comigo, tenho dupla personalidade!:lol:


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

ai q moca!!!! :rofl:


----------



## portuguesa1 (Jul 8, 2006)

JohnnyMass said:


> não, tou a falar comigo, tenho dupla personalidade!:lol:


isso n é bom num mod... :nono:


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

isto hoje tá demais.. já me doi a barriga d tanto rir.. :rofl:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

:hilarious

olha a portuguesa... estava à espera de uma quarentona :lol:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Fern said:


> Nao, ele mandou-me uma PM a dizer que era o Dani do Porto e que o objectivo dele era ver qt tempo demorava ate ser banido!


olha explica la isso melhor? o portugues mandoute um PM a dizer isso e ao reflex tambem?


----------



## portuguesa1 (Jul 8, 2006)

Barragon said:


> :hilarious
> 
> olha a portuguesa... estava à espera de uma quarentona :lol:


então pq? :bash:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Porque o portugues também o é :hilarious


----------



## portuguesa1 (Jul 8, 2006)

quem é esse português??


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Reflex said:


> Um subforum, queres tu dizer!!:lol::lol::lol:


Ah e' isso... hehehe
@DaniP- Yep, o portugues e' o Joao disfarcado a tentar que tu sejas banido!


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

Fern said:


> Ah e' isso... hehehe
> @DaniP- Yep, o portugues e' o Joao disfarcado a tentar que tu sejas banido!


isto tá a ficar interessante!!
coligações, tramoias, conspiraçoes.. já parece um filme


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Este forum dava um livro maior que o Oxford Compact Dictionary! Um best seller! :lol:


----------



## portuguesa1 (Jul 8, 2006)

sendo assim.. retiro a candidatura.. e levo as minhas amigas comigo!.. humpf


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

:wave: 

:lol:


----------



## Filipe_Golias (Aug 22, 2005)

Claro. Como na vida real se tem de ter mais de 18 anos... aqui tem de ter um número mínimo de posts.


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

E para além de se ter que ter 18 anos, também só se pode votar 1 vez por pessoa! Aqui a regra dos 18 anos não é aplicada, mas a 2ª terá que ser...


----------



## Obidos (Dec 23, 2005)

Reflex said:


> @Obidos: o forum português não é só para portugueses! Temos muitos amigos espalhados pelo mundo e tu és 1 deles! Portanto julgo que não há qualquer problema em votares!


Obrigadinho


----------



## Portugues (Jan 7, 2006)

Reflex said:


> O que é que considera 1 eleição livre?


Em poucas palavras, o Voto tem que ser SECRETO, não pode haver campanha eleitoral por baixo da mesa, só se pode votar uma vez por pessoa e os votantes têm que ser maiores de idade à luz da constituição portuguesa.


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

Reflex said:


> E para além de se ter que ter 18 anos, também só se pode votar 1 vez por pessoa! Aqui a regra dos 18 anos não é aplicada, *mas a 2ª terá que ser...*


se calhar mais vale fazeres uma poll publica, não?


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Pessoalmente não sou muito apologista da ideia. Julgo que o voto deverá ser secreto. A poll, a ser criada, terá 1 curta duração, nós sabemos mais ou menos quantos somos, tenho mais ou menos 1 numero na ideia de quantos votantes devem ser, portanto julgo que dará +- para detectar questões anomalas, a existirem...
Mas eu tenho confiança nas pessoas, julgo que somos crescidos o suficiente para não andarmos a enganar 1ns e outros, até porque ser-se moderador do forum não é propriamente achar 1 arca cheia de dobroes de ouro de um qualquer galeao perdido!

Mas o que a maioria achar sobre o assunto, para mim está bem!!kay:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

daniel322 said:


> tb há projectos? :lol: *não tão a levar isto demasiado a sério?*


acho que sim...


----------



## Portugues (Jan 7, 2006)

Reflex said:


> Mas o que a maioria achar sobre o assunto, para mim está bem!!kay:


 Muito bem, gosto de ver esse espirito democrata e sem complexos.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Também acho que deveria ser pública....


----------



## Portugues (Jan 7, 2006)

Barragon said:


> Também acho que deveria ser pública....


Nem pense, até porque estou convicto, se for o voto não for secreto vão existir membros que vão ter medo de futuras represálias caso votem em mim.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Nada a ver... porque ninguém iria votar em si.

Por outro lado acho mais grave haver enviesamento de votos por terem votado outros nicks registados.


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Podemos sempre criar 1 poll, questionando se a poll para a eleição do mod deve ou não ser publica...


----------



## Portugues (Jan 7, 2006)

Reflex said:


> Podemos sempre criar 1 poll, questionando se a poll para a eleição do mod deve ou não ser publica...


Esse tipo de referendos acabam sempre por trazer mal-entendidos!


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Mas é a melhor forma de, democraticamente, decidirmos 1 questão...


----------



## Portugues (Jan 7, 2006)

Reflex said:


> Mas é a melhor forma de, democraticamente, decidirmos 1 questão...


Depende. Até porque todas as hipóteses podem não estar contempladas no referendo.

Já agora, sem contar comigo, quem mais assumiu a sua candidatura?


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Reflex said:


> Até agora os candidatos são:
> 
> JohnnyMass
> serial_man
> ...




Então e quais eram as opções que deveriam estar contempladas para além de "sim, a poll deve ser publica" ou "não, a poll nao deve ser publica"?


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

deve ser publica sim, democracia dita isso e esta eleição não é para escolher governos :lol:


----------



## fred_mendonca (Nov 11, 2005)

Portugues said:


> Nem pense, até porque estou convicto, se for o voto não for secreto vão existir membros que vão ter medo de futuras represálias caso votem em mim.


eu n vou ser um deles pk n vou votar em si :lol:


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

:lol:



(aqui para nós: eu adivinho q o Português irá ter apenas um voto)


----------



## serial_man (Aug 21, 2005)

Reflex, retiro a minha candidatura


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Se fosse bom não havia só 2 candidatos!!!:colgate:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Jonny Mass: o Deus dos Deuses :hilarious


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

nem a barba lhe falta! :lol:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

tb confesso que estou algo surpreendido com os resultados, surpresas positivas e negativas.:yes:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

só tem eh que trabalhar um cadito a musculatura  HAHAHAHA


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

uma das negativas eh o voto do petronius em branco  ihihihihihihi

eu sei eu sei eu sei eu seiiiiiiiiiiii :lol:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

sabes?:lol:


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

JohnnyMass said:


> tb confesso que estou algo surpreendido com os resultados, surpresas positivas e negativas.:yes:


então pq? n contavas c tantos votos?


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

JohnnyMass said:


> sabes?:lol:


sei claro  ja leio este forum ha quase um ano para perceber que essa foi uma das razoes pelas quais disseste que tambem havia surpresas negativas  

ate porque de resto.. so me parece que as surpresas sejam positivas  tiveste o meu voto inclusive fofo  aiii essas barbinhas estaladiças :lol:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

não contava com tantos votos, houve pessoas que eu pensei que votassem em mim e não o fizeram e tb o contrário, pessoas que eu não pensei que votassem em mim e que votaram! e depois há aqueles que tinha a certeza que não votariam em mim e confirmaram-se!:lol:


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

tadinho do portugues.. tá de castigo, nem votar pode...


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

JohnnyMass said:


> e depois há aqueles que tinha a certeza que não votariam em mim e confirmaram-se!:lol:


AKA toajinho  :lol:


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

referist o aka pq? ele n votou em nenhuma opção.. pode nem ter visto a poll.....


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

e tb há aqueles que não vão votar por a poll ser pública!


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

daniel322 said:


> referist o aka pq? ele n votou em nenhuma opção.. pode nem ter visto a poll.....


ele não tava a falar DO Aka, mas sim a dizer AKA TOA! coisas diferentes dani! não sabes o que significa AKA? (Also Known As)


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

:bash: 

:rofl:

sim, eu sei o q significa... quem o manda escolher isso como nick? uma pessoa baralha-se :lol:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

daniel322 said:


> tadinho do portugues.. tá de castigo, nem votar pode...


tadinho...:lol:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

exacto 

alias o nick do AKA propriamente dito.. eh precisamente a querer dizer isso


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

daniel322 said:


> :bash:
> 
> :rofl:


tadinho...et: :lol:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

JM vais banir o portugues?


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

E depois há aqueles que não votam porque por mais que puxem pela cabeça não conseguem encontrar 1 motivo que ache que 1 dos candidatos venha a ser mais competente ou mereça mais o lugar do que o outro!:nocrook:
(raios, não fosse por coisas e o "trio maravilha" era mesmo formado!!:sleepy: )



JohnnyMass said:


> e tb há aqueles que não vão votar por a poll ser pública!


...se calhar já prevendo o desfecho que este thread acabou por ter.


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> JM vais banir o portugues?


isso só depende dele!


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

Reflex said:


> ...se calhar já prevendo o desfecho que este thread acabou por ter.


:yes:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Reflex said:


> (raios, não fosse por coisas e o "trio maravilha" era mesmo formado!!:sleepy: )


quem é o trio? eu tu e o barra?:lol:


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Sim!:nocrook:


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

e pq não ficam os 3 como moderadores? é gente a mais?


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Penso que sim. Dá-me ideia que as vagas para mod só são dadas quando são realmente necessarias...


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

temos de continuar a crescer! daqui a seis meses vamos precisar de mais um!


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

nao axo necessario criarem-se mais moderadores... axo k deve ficar assim e pronto.


----------



## serial_man (Aug 21, 2005)

JohnnyMass said:


> e tb há aqueles que não vão votar por a poll ser pública!


É o meu caso sinceramente.

Se fosse secreta votaria em ti SEM DÚVIDA.

Mas como não concordo com o modo como está feita (por ser pública) e devido ao facto de estares isolado e não haver dúvidas devo votar nulo para mostrar o meu descontentamento 

P.S: Espero que compreendas, é mais um descargo de consciência


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

:lol: este gajo hoje tá muito espirituoso :lol:

alias.. esta a falar normalmente.... mas está a deixar-me espirituoso a mim :lol:


----------



## serial_man (Aug 21, 2005)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> :lol: este gajo hoje tá muito espirituoso :lol:
> 
> alias.. esta a falar normalmente.... mas está a deixar-me espirituoso a mim :lol:


Epah não percebi a sério lol...

:cheers:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

nao? achei piada ao teu "testemunho".. so isso : D


----------



## serial_man (Aug 21, 2005)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> nao? achei piada ao teu "testemunho".. so isso : D


Era um bocado mau não dizer nada, depois de em outras threads já ter dito que o apoiava  (um dos motivos porque desisti...)


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> nao axo necessario criarem-se mais moderadores... axo k deve ficar assim e pronto.


Mas é o que  é preciso mais um moderador.... e pronto


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

^^ e qualquer dia outro.. pq o Barra tb merece :lol:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

deviam era ser todos Tugas no forum Tuga :dunno:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

ha realmente aqui pessoal que lhe sabe bem ser modedaror :lol: ahahahaha


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

que é que queres dizer com isso?


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

Arpels said:


> deviam era ser todos Tugas no forum Tuga :dunno:


Tb acho!!  Já faltou mais... qualquer substituimos o Detritus por um outro futuro (talvez o Barra que tb merecia na mnh opiniao) interessado no cargo


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

avé irmão :master: temos fumo branco!!


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Resta-me agradecer aos que votaram em mim, não prometo nada pois não gosto de fazer promessas!


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

onde ja ouvi algo parecido? :sly: quero o meu presunto e o tunel de vinho do Dão prometido :rant:


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Obidos said:


> Eu votei pelo Jone, já disse que achava bem ter um moderador em Lisboa e outro no Porto


Boa, não tinha pensado nesta possibilidade. Mais uma razão para o João ser o novo moderador.

Parabéns aos dois.


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Arpels said:


> onde ja ouvi algo parecido? :sly: quero o meu presunto e o tunel de vinho do Dão prometido :rant:


quem prometeu isso foi o barra!:lol:


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Não digas isso senão o pessoal começa todo a dizer que votou enganado!


----------



## Filipe_Golias (Aug 22, 2005)

Arpels said:


> onde ja ouvi algo parecido? :sly: quero o meu presunto e o tunel de vinho do Dão prometido :rant:


Um túnel de vinho? Isso é pra aumentar a sinistralidade rodoviária? :lol:

Bem, os parabéns merecidos ao eleito! Espero que, a assumir funções, as desempenhe como todos os que votámos nele acreditamos que o fará.


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Reflex said:


> Não digas isso senão o pessoal começa todo a dizer que votou enganado!


agora é tarde!:lol:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Filipe_Golias said:


> Um túnel de vinho? Isso é pra aumentar a sinistralidade rodoviária? :lol:
> 
> Bem, os parabéns merecidos ao eleito! Espero que, a assumir funções, as desempenhe como todos os que votámos nele acreditamos que o fará.


vou partir esta m**** toda!:lol:


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

JohnnyMass said:


> vou partir esta m**** toda!:lol:


John, canta comigo:
_"Olé, olé, e esta m**** é toda nossa, olé, olé!!"_


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

faço melhor que isso!:lol:
:dance::dance:


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Não me parece ser a musica apropriada para por tanta gente aos pulos...mas isso depende claramente do ritmo usado!!:lol:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

é a malta toda da forum!:lol:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Parabéns ao Jone  agora vou-lhe por uma bomba no bolinhas que se lixa  :lol:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

não sabes a matricula!:lol:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Vou-te espiar todos os dias :lol:


----------



## Valia (Feb 19, 2005)

Parabéns! Joao :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: 

@Barragon, cumprimento-te! voce foi um bom candidato e teve coragem para lutar, glória e honra para ti Barra :master: :master: :master:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Barragon said:


> Vou-te espiar todos os dias :lol:


não sabes onde moro!:lol:
obrigado xavi!


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

Agora que o Sir JM ganhou a eleição temos que abrir um thread da festa,com direito a muitas bejecas e Strip-Tease..hahahahahha!
Parabéns JM,ve se não esqueces de dar um cargo de confiança em quem votou em ti..hehehehehehhehe!


----------



## Valia (Feb 19, 2005)

Phobos said:


> Agora que o Sir JM ganhou a eleição temos que abrir um thread da festa,com direito a muitas bejecas e Strip-Tease..hahahahahha!


concordo :yes:


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

^^^^^Mas é que eu vou já tratar disso :colgate:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Valia said:


> Parabéns! Joao :cheer: :cheer: :cheer:
> 
> @Barragon, cumprimento-te! voce foi um bom candidato e teve coragem para lutar, glória e honra para ti Barra :master: :master: :master:


Obrigado  para a próxima tenho a glória...


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

para a proxima já nem é preciso votação..


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Pois... kker diz chego aí e sou mod :lol:


----------



## Obidos (Dec 23, 2005)

Entao, parabéns ao Joao e ao Forum Portugués!! :yes:


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

*"Barra, disse Deus, a tua hora de seres moderador do SSC ainda não chegou..."
"Mas porquê, meu Deus, eu sou tão bom forumer..."*









:lol:


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## Filipe_Golias (Aug 22, 2005)

:lol: :master: :lol:


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

:lol::lol:


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

LOLLLL!!!!!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

:rant: ai ai :rant:

Gostas muito das minhas fotos :lol: é essa e a do 50 cent


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Tens azar. As fotos giras dos encontros são sempre contigo!!:lol:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

he... tou a ver é quando é que vai ser o próximo.... no Porto :naughty: vamos de Alfa Pendular e apanhamos o daniel em Coimbra


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

era fixe!


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Epah, é a questão de se combinar isso!!

Mas acho que antes podiamos combinar 1 tardita destas em Lisboa!


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

só lá para agosto é que devo ir aí...apanhar o abion!


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Para onde??:?


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

ainda está tudo em aberto mas gostava muito que fosse aos Açores!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Ref com este calor é complicado mas é na boa kay:


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

Barragon said:


> é a nossa mascote 2 :lol: kker dia passa o Arpels :lol:


hehe.. já não deve andar longe não :lol: isto é o rir... :hilarious


----------



## Valia (Feb 19, 2005)

nao se preocupe Arpels no foro todo o mondo le quer mt


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Portugues said:


> E ja agora, a nivel pessoal sente-se concretizado?


quase sempre, há momentos desagradáveis, mas geralmente lido bem com eles.


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

Arpels said:


> :sleepy:


:lol:


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Já vi muitas coisas neste forum, mas agora 1 smilie a rir-se de outro é mesmo a 1ª vez!!!


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

ihihihih

ah.. n acredito q nunca ninguem tenha colocado assim um post..


----------



## Filipe_Golias (Aug 22, 2005)

Portugues said:


> Certamente pedia-se um pouco menos de arrogância e desprezo por parte do novo moderador, mas parece que não preciso de me cansar visto que já tenho o quadro pintado à minha frente. É pena que assim seja.


O Jikas ainda não é moderador... mas é bom que se comece a habituar a vê-lo como tal. Isto porque se se concretizar esse habito, é sinal que ainda está por cá durante algum tempo


----------



## Portugues (Jan 7, 2006)

Sim, eu sei. Aliás, todos nós sabemos qual a grande razão para qual quis tanto subir ao trono, não é senhor JohnnyMass. Ele lá no fundo, fundo mesmo, até tem bom coração!


----------



## Valia (Feb 19, 2005)

^hoje tive saudade de vc


----------



## Portugues (Jan 7, 2006)

Valia said:


> ^hoje tive saudade de vc


Hoje ou ontem? Então porquê?


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Portugues said:


> Sim, eu sei. Aliás, todos nós sabemos qual a grande razão para qual quis tanto subir ao trono, não é senhor JohnnyMass. Ele lá no fundo, fundo mesmo, até tem bom coração!


qual é? agora fiquei curioso...conta lá, qual é a grande razão?


----------



## Portugues (Jan 7, 2006)

Então você quer que eu lhe diga aquilo que você pensa?


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

não, quero que me digas o que pensas que eu penso, coisas completamente como deves compreender.


----------



## Portugues (Jan 7, 2006)

Assim tira o mistério à coisa. Não seja estraga prazer.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Portugues said:


> Assim tira o mistério à coisa. Não seja estraga prazer.


Isto soa-me a cliché enfim a kitsch. É tão previsível este nosso chines.


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

estraga prazer?:lol: pelo contrário meu caro, a mim está a dar-me um prazer imenso, e a continuar assim tenho a certeza que vai ficar cada vez melhor! o amor verdadeiro cresce aos bocadinhos, não pode ser tudo de uma vez senão estraga.


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Paulo2004 said:


> Isto soa-me a cliché enfim a kitsch. É tão previsível este nosso chines.


Matas-me Paulinho!:lol: rápido e eficaz!:lol: eu agora é que pronto, já não posso mandar ninguém à mãe, sou quase moderador!:hilarious


----------



## Portugues (Jan 7, 2006)

Exacto sr JohnnyMass.Agora tem o fardo da responsabilidade aos ombros. Espero que não desiluda os que acreditaram em si. Já agora, como está a sua relação com o moderador mor Jan? Sim, que o "caso puto" deve ter deixado feridas.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

:fiddle:


----------



## Herrmando (Jul 14, 2004)

O "caso puto", o "caso eurominas", o "caso pia"...


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

Costuma andar nos threads mais a norte e por vezes no majestic.


----------



## 1ºBoaz (Jul 26, 2012)

e eu a espera de Gorky , ErvaTuga , LRA .......


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Portanto, não é líquido que o novo moderador tenha que ser necessariamente as pessoas que mais e melhor participam.
Não sei se é o caso, mas há muita gente que tem um elevado número de posts e boa participação e não quer ser moderador. E estão no seu inteiro direito, diga-se.kay:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

A maioria não quer se moderador 

Bem vindo André !


----------



## 1ºBoaz (Jul 26, 2012)

conversa


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

Força André!


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

Muita força e salva-nos deste pântano em que o país está metido !!!


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

André :cheers:


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

Barragon said:


> A maioria não quer se moderador


A mim não me perguntaste, malandro!
O sonho da minha vidinha, buáááá 











> Bem vindo André !


Bem vindo e boa moderação!

A bem da verdade vais-me desculpar que te diga que és maluco por aceitares co-gerires o estaminé, mas enfim, na minha modestíssima opinião e ao contrário do que os engraxadores possam dizer, nem será difícil seres melhor moderador que o substituído (bom forista mas sem jeitinho nenhum para moderar).
:lol:


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Não te preocupes que há-de chegar a tua vez :lol:


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Força ao Pedro e boa sorte... espero que o vinho do Porto seja daquele sem borra....
o Raposo Alves... anda a laurear a pevide....


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Obrigado! 

E eu avisei-os que andava mais pelo Porto e Além-Fronteiras, e pouco mais :lol:


----------



## 1ºBoaz (Jul 26, 2012)

lmpanp said:


> A mim não me perguntaste, malandro!
> O sonho da minha vidinha, buáááá
> 
> 
> ...


 não te preocupes eu te apoiarei nem que precise esperar mil 1000 anos 


já agora quem saiu fora ?


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

^^ O newtomorrow


----------



## Mayombe (Mar 9, 2010)

Bem vindo André


----------



## 1ºBoaz (Jul 26, 2012)

Barragon said:


> ^^ O newtomorrow


 
saiu para poderes brilhar


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

E o André_Filipe só aparece aqui uma vez?
Isto tem de ser sempre, agradecer post a post!

*Barra* muda-lhe as pilhas para duracel que ele deve estar com falta de energia e não consegue descer do norte com a frequência necessária.
:lol:


----------



## 1ºBoaz (Jul 26, 2012)

a moderação deveria negociar com a moderação do Brasil para rever a pena ao AlentejoLover , 3 semanas acho que exagerado 


eu não sei o que ele fez mais não deve ser nada de muito grave


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

What?! O AL não está de brig nem de ban.


----------



## 1ºBoaz (Jul 26, 2012)

Parece que já não está mais no Sabado estava e hoje mesmo no Forum Brasileiro vi que eram 3 semanas por trolagem por isso o meu pedido


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

eduardoazul said:


> Até que saiu barato, se fosse eu moderador ele ia ficar de molho 2 meses. :hahaha:


Não ficaria porque neste fórum há regras a cumprir ditadas pela administração e nós certificamo-nos de que são cumpridas, daí o castigo ter sido levantado. Não se pode suspender um utilizador que não tem histórico de infracções pelo tempo que nos apetece só porque não gostamos do que escreve.


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Barragon said:


> Espero bem que vocês dêem mais valor aos moderadores da tugalândia


É uma boa tática: "moderador bom, moderador mau" :lol:



alentejolover said:


> Mulher de moderador para mim é homem :lol:


Espero que também se aplique a ex-moderadores...


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

Oops...só se aplica mesmo a moderadores em actividade :shifty:


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

*Onde anda está o André Filipe?*


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Só porque não te dá trela, já não sabes do moço :lol:


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

aos mods: quem será esta Cíntia Nogueira que encharca caixas de mensagens? Acho que é o carro de lixo....


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

É troll, já foi banido.


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

E houve outro a dizer que já andou com x y e z....


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Outro clone?


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

O fórum tuga é um ninho de clones!


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

Fern said:


> Não se pode suspender um utilizador .. pelo tempo que nos apetece só porque não gostamos do que escreve.


ainda não tinha visto esta pérola
:rofl:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

*Bem vindo ERVATUGA à moderação!*

Saúdem o vosso novo dita.... moderador!

Bem vindo ERVA!

Agora podem melgá-lo !! :lol:


----------



## Contribuinte (May 5, 2011)

E os vossos diálogo secretos?
Vão parecer incesto...


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

agora já nao podemos


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

Ao contrário do Neo eu escolhi a azul :shifty:


----------



## paradise at Tagus (Jan 14, 2010)

o user que nos primeiros tempos de SSC fazia SPAM ao fim de semana agora é moderador. 

mundo estranho este. :lol:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

O Taarabt também não jogava


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

Eishhhh a "bomba" da noite !!!!!


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

Benvindo?
O Erva chama-se Benvindo?
Por acaso conheci uma Benvinda que era Benboa!

Que injustiça, o Matrícula há anos que anda a querer ser Moderador, preparou-se e tudo, até abandonou o camião do lixo e foi tomar banho.
Não se faz!!
hno:


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

deve ser a primeira vez que um banido se torna moderador

parabens por lamberes as botas certas


----------



## borda_d'água (Sep 5, 2019)

Muito chique. O Erva agora é um peixe gordo.

Parabéns. 🙂

(Isto escrito enquanto rio a bandeiras despregadas da Benvinda que era Benboa)


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

mg: uke: 

Maldita Carrie Leonard :gunz:


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

fidalgo said:


> deve ser a primeira vez que um banido se torna moderador
> 
> parabens por lamberes as botas certas


Fidalgo, ja expliquei em público aqui no fórum tuga o que tinha acontecido. A acusação foi arbitrária e perfeitamente injustificada. Por essa razão ainda podem contar comigo no fórum.

E não me vou alongar mais neste assunto por respeito ao moderador brasileiro da época que entretanto faleceu. Paz à sua alma.

Depois, só gosto de lamber a minha bota que é deveras sexy, duradoura, 100% nacional e que quase dez anos depois, ainda continua na moda.



borda_d'água said:


> Muito chique. O Erva agora é um peixe gordo.
> 
> Parabéns. ��
> 
> (Isto escrito enquanto rio a bandeiras despregadas da Benvinda que era Benboa)


Continuo magro


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

ERVA pá ficaram mesmo entusiasmados epper: :lol: 

ao menos não houve polémica e já tens mais credibilidades que os outros membros :yes:


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

Hei *Barra*, não te estiques!
Se queres música olha que ta damos!!


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

:hide:


----------



## 51-51-HT... (Aug 13, 2016)

Até que enfim um moderador do Porto, aos anos que tal não acontecia. Mas não acredito em castigos por parte do Erva aos membros mais rebeldes, a vertente deste moderador vai ser mais na organização e "estetica" do forum.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

O Andre Filipe é de onde?


----------



## Contribuinte (May 5, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

txi andaram a fumar cenas... 

bienvenido coño... ah chico


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

*Fechem isto!*
O tipo já assumiu e já se instalou.

Os únicos que puderam desejar um "bem vindo à moderação" foram os próprios moderadores.
Onde já se ouviu alguém bojardar um bem vindo para quem chega à casa dos outros?


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

51-51-HT... said:


> Até que enfim um moderador do Porto, aos anos que tal não acontecia. Mas não acredito em castigos por parte do Erva aos membros mais rebeldes, a vertente deste moderador vai ser mais na organização e "estetica" do forum.


Do Porto?! :hmm:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

o erva e o andré até são de rio tinto


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

Morámos com o matrícula.


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

Onde pára o Erva?
Barra, puseste-lhe rodinhas?


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

O ERVA esteve uns dias de folga paga. Bem merece. Tinha é que tirar fotos da Somália e Etiópia.


----------



## Gonzas (Nov 22, 2017)

Mas afinal o que é que se passa ou passou com o Erva?


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

Realmente ando a achar a repentina e persistente ausência muito estranha.
Ou o Barragon também está à nora ou anda a encobrir algo de importante.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Estamos preocupados.


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

O que é o mesmo de estares tão à nora como nós?
Só espero que não seja nada de saúde.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

ou algum acidente


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

Fónix, espero bem que não.
Não tens nenhum contacto dele, nem que seja para deixares mail ou msg para saber se está tudo bem?


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

Barragon said:


> ou algum acidente


Aqui está a prova de que não se passou nada :lol:


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Por acaso não sabemos de nada mesmo, e estamos preocupados.


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

É mesmo muito estranho.


----------



## 51-51-HT... (Aug 13, 2016)

Se calhar auto baniu-se sem querer.


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

Se calhar farias melhor não dizer baboseiras.


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

:shifty:


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

o moderador fugiu e ninguém sabe dele, parece um retrato real da organização deste país.


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

Tu ás vezes tens cada uma, até parece que tens dias!
Sabe-se lá o que lhe aconteceu, mas sendo o Erva não é normal e deixa-nos preocupados.
Como disse o Barra, esperemos que não tenha sido algo como um acidente ou doença repentina.


----------



## Ligaanet (Dec 23, 2012)

DiogoBaptista said:


> o moderador fugiu e ninguém sabe dele, parece um retrato real da organização deste país.


Oh Diogo agora calado eras um poeta...


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

O Erva já não está dado como Moderador neste novo fórum. Certo Barra?


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Novidades sobre esse assunto em breve.


----------



## Rocketz (May 5, 2017)

DiogoBaptista said:


> o moderador fugiu e ninguém sabe dele, parece um retrato real da organização deste país.


e o que seria um retrato positivo da "organização do país"? o fórum ter a ti como moderador? LOOOOL


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

fds é só gente cheia de ego por aqui.. como se ainda fizessem alguma coisa por este fórum..


----------



## Gonzas (Nov 22, 2017)

DiogoBaptista said:


> o moderador fugiu e ninguém sabe dele, parece um retrato real da organização deste país.


Sabes alguma coisa para dizeres que o homem fugiu?


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

DiogoBaptista said:


> fds é só gente cheia de ego por aqui.. como se ainda fizessem alguma coisa por este fórum..


Ora Diogo, nem toda a gente pode ser tão humilde como tu.


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

Gonzas said:


> Sabes alguma coisa para dizeres que o homem fugiu?


eu nao sei de nada, nao tenho nenhum contacto do Erva, nao é essa a minha função. os moderadores é que deveriam saber mais do que eu.. caricato o caso..


----------



## Gonzas (Nov 22, 2017)

Acho de uma frieza, de uma indiferença e de um certo gozo, a forma como os moderadores têm tratado o tema Erva.
Não creio que tenha deixado o fórum só porque eventualmente se chateou com alguém.
Fico a pensar no pior...


----------



## 51-51-HT... (Aug 13, 2016)

lmpanp said:


> O Erva ainda aparece como moderador porquê?
> 
> Moderador da ausência?
> Cargo vitalício? Eterno?
> ...




Barra é o Querido Líder aqui do Fórum. Este fórum em tudo se assemelha à liderança da Coreia do Norte. Ele quer pode e manda ,escolher quem bem lhe apetece para sub - moderador. Mas a lista está a ficar curta e a escolha para novo moderador torna se mais difícil.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

gostei dessa análise, falta apenas uma manchete.


----------



## borda_d'água (Sep 5, 2019)

51-51-HT... said:


> Barra é o Querido Líder aqui do Fórum. Este fórum em tudo se assemelha à liderança da Coreia do Norte. Ele quer pode e manda ,escolher quem bem lhe apetece para sub - moderador. Mas a lista está a ficar curta e a escolha para novo moderador torna se mais difícil.


Digno de um comentador do Correio da Manhã.

Mas digam-me: qual é o problema do Barragon, já agora? O que fez ele?


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

fiz um corte de cabelo como o monsieur Kim Jong-Un


----------



## borda_d'água (Sep 5, 2019)

Barragon said:


> fiz um corte de cabelo como o monsieur Kim Jong-Un


Okay.

Próxima questão.


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

Auto proclamado Querido Líder deste estaminé, afinal quando é que o Matrícula passa a moderador?


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

quando a coreia voltar a ser uma única


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

Caramba pá, podias ter dito "Quando os Talibãs voltarem ao poder no Afeganistão".


----------



## 51-51-HT... (Aug 13, 2016)

Talibãs é o que não faltam aqui no fórum, a moderação tem vários... só digo se um dia for nomeado moderador , o fórum vai sair deste marasmo, vai explodir. os membros vão triplicar. Abraços.


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

Isso é que era!!


----------



## 1ºBoaz (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

@1ºBoaz estás cada vez melhor


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

E o matrícula ainda mais, está TOP!
Vamos festejar, bora convidar o Zé Cabra e a Maria Leal para arrasar:


----------



## 51-51-HT... (Aug 13, 2016)

não entendo nada.


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

Não?!
Pô pá, tou a fazer campanha positiva de ti para seres moderador!


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

já vhistes pá, incrével


----------



## SR-71 (Dec 28, 2008)

O que aconteceu com o PLXXI? aparece banido.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

era um clone


----------



## Ligaanet (Dec 23, 2012)

Para surpresa de ninguém...


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

Eles andem poraí.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)




----------



## marciomaco (Jan 17, 2009)

😂 😂 😂 😂


----------



## marciomaco (Jan 17, 2009)

😂 😂 😂 😂


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Caraca.


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

Ai Boaz, Boaz, que te está a dar!


----------



## 51-51-HT... (Aug 13, 2016)

lmpanp said:


> Ai Boaz, Boaz, que te está a dar!



está a ter a mão abençoada do barragon nas MPs que trocam um com o outro.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

claro que sim, só eu é que invento essas coisas


----------



## 1ºBoaz (Jul 26, 2012)

ultimamente é todos os dias PM para o barragon


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

Hummm, as desconfiances acerturem!
Matrícula para presidenta, ops, moderadora!


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

*ENTÃO?*


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Luís o que se passa com a reforma?


----------



## 51-51-HT... (Aug 13, 2016)

dasss....


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

Deixa estar matrícula, tens a minha solidariedade ciente que um dia a justiça de seres moderador far-se-á chegar!


----------



## Viriatuus (Dec 3, 2007)

Aos moderadores,

Como tenho andado por aqui menos vezes acabei por perder a minha password do viriatuus, o que me obrigou a abrir uma nova conta. Pior... é que a password estava encaminhada para uma caixa de correio que deixei de utilizar há bastante tempo e cuja password de acesso também está esquecida... Será que não é possível recuperar a conta anterior?


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

Ops!
Alzheimer V?
😟


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

viriatuus1 said:


> Aos moderadores,
> 
> Como tenho andado por aqui menos vezes acabei por perder a minha password do viriatuus, o que me obrigou a abrir uma nova conta. Pior... é que a password estava encaminhada para uma caixa de correio que deixei de utilizar há bastante tempo e cuja password de acesso também está esquecida... Será que não é possível recuperar a conta anterior?


boas amigo. irei encetar esforcos nesse sentido. em breve trarei noticias


----------



## SR-71 (Dec 28, 2008)

Olá a todos, incluindo ao Boaz.



1ºBoaz said:


> o JA não tem capacidade de moderador (...)


Concordo que não tenho "capacidade de moderador" porque seria preciso tempo e paciência, coisas que não tenho. Sobretudo quando o tempo disponível não estica e ainda teria de lidar com as crianças dos outros...



1ºBoaz said:


> e não representa a Madeira


Representar a Madeira, wtf?!?

Já agora, achas que representas a Madeira? se achas que sim, espero que o resto do pessoal não concorde contigo porque eu me sentiria envergonhado.



1ºBoaz said:


> 1º porque é um vendido a Lisboa


Só me sinto em casa quando saio do avião da TAP e coloco o pé no aeroporto de Santa Catarina.

Se tens o meu contrato de venda a Lisboa agradeço que o mostres porque o devo ter perdido. Serve em PDF....



1ºBoaz said:


> 2º porque é um esquerdista de merda( apoio cafofo para a CMFunchal numa coligação com partidos de extrema esquerda ( estranho para uma pessoa que diz que é contra o chavismo( bloco recebeu dinheiro de hugo chavez)


Agora chamo a atenção aos que ainda tiveram o interesse e pachorra de ler este... "direito de resposta" ao Boaz explicando de onde eu acho que vem aquela ideia de que eu fui apoiante do Paulo Cafofo nas eleições de, vejam bem a doença, 2013:









Sim, porque segundo o Boaz postar uma notícia com determinado assunto implica que tu concordas ou estás a favor disso.

Prova disso é que dias depois um membro recebeu esta MP:









Ou seja, *vocês vejam lá o que andaram a postar estes anos todos* que o Boaz tem uma base de dados com todas as vossas características, gostos, preferências e "achismos".

Já agora:









Eu, alegado "votante cafofoniano esquerdista de merda", chamei "manta de retalhos" à manta de retalhos que foi aquela coligação. Mais, afirmei ali ter votado CDS-PP!

Mas continuemos....



1ºBoaz said:


> 3º não é adepto do clube local , eu até aceito que ele disse-se olha sou apoiante do Juventude de Gaula que é um clube pequeno que não tenho nada contra , mas não para se enturmar diz que é lagarto da 2º circular e anda sempre a volta dos treads das obras de Alvalade a dar opinião , era como anda-se pelos tread das Antas a dar a minha opinião sempre , até poderia escrever algo mas nada para acompanhar


Mas agora sou obrigado a ser "adepto de um clube local"? ou és ou não és. E antes "não ser" que ser de dois, o local e o chamado grande e depois andar a fazer certas figuras...

PS: deixei de acompanhar futebol assim que fico na duvida se agora posso comentar assuntos de todos os clubes e/ou selecções ou pelo contrario não posso comentar nada.



1ºBoaz said:


> 4º porque é um tonto , pode estar um debate onde varias pessoas dizem bem de uma obra aparece um palerma a dizer mal de resabiado muitas vezes a falar sobre o que não sabe e o tonto aparece para apoiar-lo


LOL?



1ºBoaz said:


> 5º é invejoso , o sonho dele era nenhum grupo Madeirense tivesse capacidade para nada , tudo era dado a empresas de lisboa


LOL?

Ai se tu soubesses... mas não sabes nem vais saber. Era o que mais faltava...



1ºBoaz said:


> no outro dia veio com uma teoria que não se deveria fazer muralhas nas ribeiras da Madeira , deve ter lido naqueles blogues de gente do contra , eu repostei e disse as razões porque se devia , numa visão de quem não é engenheiro , ele deve ter pensado olha-me este otario a se armar , logo a seguir aparece um rapaz com muitos mais conhecimentos tecnicos que eu explica a razão porque sim se deve fazer


Eu?

Já agora limpar/derrubar/implodir "para aí" meio Funchal, certo?

Diz-me que não foi eu ter postado UMA OPINIÃO QUE NEM SEQUER FOI MINHA sobre as obras nas ribeiras. Repito, postar um tweet da Joacine não faz de mim votante do Livre.






Já agora pergunto aos moderadores do espaço português a que se deve tanta benevolência e constante perdão a este sujeito quando as suas reiteradas ofensas passam sempre em claro? há dias reparei que foi banido e vários membros, com surpresa, se perguntaram o que tinha acontecido... e compreendo. Eu pensei que tivesse assassinado alguém em directo!

Cumprimentos a todos.


----------



## SR-71 (Dec 28, 2008)

A prova provada (que vi há dias e pensei para mim "pois...") de que o Boaz cataloga as pessoas segundo aquilo que um dia tiveram a.... "infelicidade" de postar:










Agora sim e em "definitivo", cumprimentos a todos.


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

ainda te dás ao trabalho?


----------



## lmpanp (Jan 29, 2010)

Vixe Jesus, Maria, pachorra de trabalho do SR que vai servir, ó, ó, ZERO!


----------

